
The math of mass shootings - wslh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/mass-shootings-in-america/
======
IndianAstronaut
I am curious if we would be able to prevent these sorts of things even if we
couod gather all this data. How quickly could we link threatening posts on an
online forum to recent gun purchases? That would be a tremendous amount of
data processing and moving it around.

